# My Boys



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Introducing my boys. Love them more than anything! 
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are beautiful! What breed are they? I love the markings on the first but the blue eyes on the other are stunning!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

They are stunning. What are their names?


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you!
They're both Bengals.
The brown spotted is called Flash and the blue eyed snow marble is called DC


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

My goodness, their markings are stunning!

You should be very proud to be sharing your life with your two gorgeous boys, and I'm not exaggerating when I say gorgeous!

The blue eyes on that second one - to die for! Also, the blue eyed one has some very interesting markings on his back legs.

Thanks for sharing, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## JemAndScoutsMum (Mar 17, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very goodlooking boys. Hope you have lots more pics


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Simply stunning! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

wow..ive never seen anything like them xx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone!

They are amazing to live with! Unlike any cat I have ever known, so playful and affectionate 

Here are a few more photos for you, I'll try not to post to many!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes please, I'll have both of those boys.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Post as many as you like  Your boys are too gorgeous not to share.


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

stunning !! i never thought Bengals had blue eyes i thought they was green!! i was so close to getting a Bengal ... theses are gorgeous....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone  They are very special boys.

Yes they do, but only the seal lynx snows, so it's not that common.

Some of info on colours here if anyone is interested 

Eriador Cats

(Please note: I do not know the above breeders - thank you)


----------



## GertrudeJekyll (Sep 4, 2010)

My gosh! A more handsome pair you'd be hard pressed to find!

Please, more photos!


----------

